
Show HN: A self-hosted dashboard and API to share services to localhost - vicjicama
https://repoflow.com/blog/tunnels-tool/eWRhpR1.html
======
vicjicama
Hi

This is a tool to help you and your team to manage multiple SSH tunnels
from/to an exist node.

I have been working a lot with microservices, containers and clusters lately
and one thing that I did a lot is to open ssh tunnels to/from a test env to my
lap or to help a co-worker to share his services to an exist node and them to
my laptop, this was difficult once we started sharing multiple services to
multiple developers that are working on multiple projects and multiple envs,
this tool is to help us to manage all those interactions. I hope that this
could be something useful for you and your team as well.

Some features/differences with other alternatives are:

\- The tool is self hosted and free, you don't need to register or get a
token.

\- Share services from/to only the target devices without expose the service
to the exit node.

\- You can have the same port multiple times on you local machine. (super
useful if you want to have the same hostname:port across the team devices or
test environments).

\- A GraphQL API to query and control (everything that you see/control on the
UI) for easy automation and scripting.

\- Aware of multiple devices, this makes the collaboration easier. A device
can be your laptop, a RaspberryPI, a Kubernetes deployment, a node, etc...

\- Save and control (Start/Stop) multiple endpoints per device.

\- Split connection loads between multiple sshd instances/exit nodes to avoid
slowness and instability. (For example to copy big files between
devices/Shared docker registry/media streams)

\- Independent SSH/SSHD services and configuration for the server and target
devices.

Thank you and give it a try!, if you have any feedback or if you have any
issue please let me know, I am happy to help.

